# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Experienced bowhunter test custom made arrows

## Kiwininja

Hey there folks ..been a member since 2014 but only confirmed my registration a couple weeks ago so hey ..

 I am looking for a experienced compound bow hunter who is keen to try out some customs made micro diameter arrows with broadheads ..

 I am a keen enthusiast of tweaking my own equipment and definitely would like to have my own archery/bow hunting business and thought I would start with custom made arrows ..

 I have a workshop set up in my garage and would definitely like to have a bowhunter test these custom builds ..

 The requirement is I am wanting a bowhunter with a 28.5" draw length ..

3 custom made arrows and broadheads that have been spined so they all flex in the same manner ..this set up flys like a dart and pounds like a jackhammer 

This is a setup I build for myself shooting a 61.5lb Bowtech Carbon Knight set at 28.5" draw the details are as follows (Theme is black & yellow)

- Over all length of arrow from nock groove to tip of broadhead is 28.5" (27" end of outsert) 
- Deer Crossing SD hunter 350 micro diameter shaft
- Norway 2.1" fusion vanes (cock vane black, 2x yellow)
- transparent yellow pin nock & aluminium insert
- black aluminium outsert
- broadhead look a like 
- 454grains (+-1 grain between the 3 arrows)

My drop away rest is 25" from the nock groove @ full draw ..it has room for another inch (26") before your messing with the outsert which flanges out from 6.1mm - 7.93mm (standard size) ..so if your rest falls within these thresholds give em a crack 

Note:
From my experience the broadhead hits the same spot as the field point no messing around with gear (with a tuned setup)

Copy & Paste: https://youtu.be/plmEVRzZb2g  (me shooting these in action with a field point & broad head @ 50m)

 So leave details along with photos of Deer taken and I will carefully choose a candidate 

Best Regards 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

Forgot to mention these are free test ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bloody good shooting mate. Is it called shooting? Anyway good luck with the test

----------


## Kiwininja

> Bloody good shooting mate. Is it called shooting? Anyway good luck with the test


Hey Gibo ..cheers,as far as I know it is shooting ..I know it sounds or very rifle like but that's all I've known it as ..there is also flinging arrows down range but,it's what I've come to know it as 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

I take it that you used same point of aim for both arrows. Would that be normal for broad head and field?id have thought they'd normally have different point of impact. What range could you successfully hit minute of deer, and still retain enough energy for successful kill?

----------


## WallyR

> I take it that you used same point of aim for both arrows. Would that be normal for broad head and field?id have thought they'd normally have different point of impact. What range could you successfully hit minute of deer, and still retain enough energy for successful kill?


I think broad heads kill by cutting major arteries, or puncturing the heart.
From my limited knowledge of 'stick hurling', every article I've read talks about this goal.
At 300-350 fps launch speed, power factor won't be readable - too slow.
Stalking skill and arrow placement is the trick.

----------


## Kiwininja

> I take it that you used same point of aim for both arrows. Would that be normal for broad head and field?id have thought they'd normally have different point of impact. What range could you successfully hit minute of deer, and still retain enough energy for successful kill?


Absolutely Oraki ..most of the time I'm having to adjust my broadheads to follow my field points by adjusting my rest but with this setup I didn't need to adjust it at all is why I love it ..

but a kool thing a world renowned archer/bowhunter John Dudley stated why change the rest if you are getting consistent groups irrelevant if they don't hit by the field points just adjust your sight ..sounded logical to me ..and on question number 

2) I have watched a guy by the name of Tim Wells who shoots compound no peep no pins smoke a mulie deer at 100 yards (on the run) ..it ran on for another 50yrds before keeling over ..

 also because there are so many variables I suppose like calibre of ammo and rifle in relation to length, weight and type of broadhead in bowhunting it has the momentum to still be affective out to 200m (gravity plays its part) but this is all done by research and theory as I have not come across someone who has dropped a deer at that distance ..

the main reasons we don't have a scope for that distance and because you are having to hold the bow still in the air without having the ability to prop it against or on something the wind plays a major factor in been able to maintain composure for that distance 

But with bow design these days we are having the ability to shoot further distance with great accuracy efficiency and being able to pull more weight (not that pulling more weight is a necessity) but pulling 70lb bow 5 yrs ago you had to be a gym junkie were as these days it feels like pulling 50lb because of cam efficiency riser design limb advances so yea that is what I've come to understand ..

For me anything 20-30m is child's play even with the heart pumping 40-50 I'm very confident 60-70m is where the confidence is above average only because I am not practicing out to that distance and beyond ..well not yet anyway, but Cameron Hanes (pro bowhunter) doubles his distance @ practice ..so he practices 160 yards to feel extremely confident that he is smashing x's at 80 yards

there maybe others out there with a different opinion but that's what makes the world an exciting and fun place ..as we are humans not robots ..apologies if it's a long reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> I think broad heads kill by cutting major arteries, or puncturing the heart.
> From my limited knowledge of 'stick hurling', every article I've read talks about this goal.
> At 300-350 fps launch speed, power factor won't be readable - too slow.
> Stalking skill and arrow placement is the trick.


Absolutely WallyR that is the first and foremost ..but the question is what if you don't have that opportunity and his question was merely for me about effective range ..cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> I think broad heads kill by cutting major arteries, or puncturing the heart.
> From my limited knowledge of 'stick hurling', every article I've read talks about this goal.
> At 300-350 fps launch speed, power factor won't be readable - too slow.
> Stalking skill and arrow placement is the trick.


Have a look on YouTube as well champ lots of information in real time to look at as well ..cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

I suppose this video was a demonstration that 20m with this arrow you could do it with your eyes closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SlowElliot

Nice production on your video.
Can't comment on your arrows as i no nothing about archery, but seeing the old rugby grounds brings back some memories.
born and raised in matamata.
Cheers.

----------


## Kiwininja

> Nice production on your video.
> Can't comment on your arrows as i no nothing about archery, but seeing the old rugby grounds brings back some memories.
> born and raised in matamata.
> Cheers.


Hahaha and wow ..what a small world champ ..awesome too take you back down memory lane! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> Nice production on your video.
> Can't comment on your arrows as i no nothing about archery, but seeing the old rugby grounds brings back some memories.
> born and raised in matamata.
> Cheers.


Apologies for my "hahaha" SlowElliot that was merely a reaction to our conversation on your scent thread and both being born here in Matamata and not knowing about it! ..where are you these days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

My current draw length is 28". But I am not sure I would be a good candidate for you, I shoot an old switchback arround the 65 lbs, and limit my shouting at 30 m ish ( except for a cat shot a 45 m last year;-). I use a whisper biscuit.

----------


## Kiwininja

> My current draw length is 28". But I am not sure I would be a good candidate for you, I shoot an old switchback arround the 65 lbs, and limit my shouting at 30 m ish ( except for a cat shot a 45 m last year;-). I use a whisper biscuit.


Hey Friwi cheers for the reply champ ..do you know the length between you whisker rest and string (nock groove) at full draw ..if it is greater than 26" (66cm) might pose a problem for accuracy ..but then again if you only shooting around the 30m mark shouldn't pose to much of a problem ..

the bow is fine as I have shot it out of my Bowtech fuel as well @ 70lbs with the same results ..plus the whisker biscuit will be a great test for fletching (glue adhesion) ..how often do you get out? And when your out hunting do you have a posey that claims great success?? Only reason why I ask is for results bud to see if they are a good build or not ..

Personally I know they are awesome flyers (as the vid demonstrates) but wanting feed back on deer recovery ..how they performed in the field as I cannot get out all the time (even though would love too) because of varying other commitments ..wanting someone to test it sooner than later if you catch my drift ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Hahaha and wow ..what a small world champ ..awesome too take you back down memory lane! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap,Bedford Park,looking toward the Collage,my place was behind you,Matai Ave.late 70s early 80s

----------


## Kiwininja

> Yeap,Bedford Park,looking toward the Collage,my place was behind you,Matai Ave.late 70s early 80s


Lol ..beford park, college ..you were a hop skip and a jump nice where's home now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SlowElliot

> Apologies for my "hahaha" SlowElliot that was merely a reaction to our conversation on your scent thread and both being born here in Matamata and not knowing about it! ..where are you these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense taken at all bud.
We where down Stanley street 1980-92
In Tauranga now.

----------


## Stickbow

> Absolutely Oraki ..most of the time I'm having to adjust my broadheads to follow my field points by adjusting my rest but with this setup I didn't need to adjust it at all is why I love it ..
> 
> but a kool thing a world renowned archer/bowhunter John Dudley stated why change the rest if you are getting consistent groups irrelevant if they don't hit by the field points just adjust your sight ..sounded logical to me ..and on question number 
> 
> 2) I have watched a guy by the name of Tim Wells who shoots compound no peep no pins smoke a mulie deer at 100 yards (on the run) ..it ran on for another 50yrds before keeling over ..
> 
>  also because there are so many variables I suppose like calibre of ammo and rifle in relation to length, weight and type of broadhead in bowhunting it has the momentum to still be affective out to 200m (gravity plays its part) but this is all done by research and theory as I have not come across someone who has dropped a deer at that distance ..
> 
> the main reasons we don't have a scope for that distance and because you are having to hold the bow still in the air without having the ability to prop it against or on something the wind plays a major factor in been able to maintain composure for that distance 
> ...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIH0bz0Lz0w

----------


## Kiwininja

> No offense taken at all bud.
> We where down Stanley street 1980-92
> In Tauranga now.


No way ..Stanley street! as a kid I was on Jellicoe Road and was friends with the Craig's, Merediths and Clarkson down stanley street ..hard case ..and TGA nice place to be living now ..so many from here have moved over that way and up that coastline getting away from the damp Waikato winters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIH0bz0Lz0w


Yes a tahr in good ole NZ ..remember this one as well cheers for the share Stickbow and also the one with the baboon that was causing havoc at the water hole ..this guy is a freak of nature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

The only problem with helix heads is bloodtrail isn't the greatest. But if you are one to smash through bone to get the spot you want to hit they can't be beaten. They absolutely tear bone apart.

Someone got your tune up on the bow right from the start as binary cams can be a bitch sometimes to get good broadhead flight. I'm a big fan of bowtechs overdrive binary cam system for that reason.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

> I think broad heads kill by cutting major arteries, or puncturing the heart.
> From my limited knowledge of 'stick hurling', every article I've read talks about this goal.
> At 300-350 fps launch speed, power factor won't be readable - too slow.
> Stalking skill and arrow placement is the trick.


Actually "power level" being read in archery is kinetic energy and momentum.  Most bullets will fail vs an arrow in the momentum part of the equation. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

> Yes a tahr in good ole NZ ..remember this one as well cheers for the share Stickbow and also the one with the baboon that was causing havoc at the water hole ..this guy is a freak of nature 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bro if you want to sometime I can pop over and show ya a few things I built for tuning my bows at home. I'm. In tauranga but work in auckland. I can also put you in touch with a guy in matamata that  bow hunts too. He's a good bugger.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> The only problem with helix heads is bloodtrail isn't the greatest. But if you are one to smash through bone to get the spot you want to hit they can't be beaten. They absolutely tear bone apart.
> 
> Someone got your tune up on the bow right from the start as binary cams can be a bitch sometimes to get good broadhead flight. I'm a big fan of bowtechs overdrive binary cam system for that reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hey my bro ..KiwiMaoriBoii69 (archery talk) here ..mean to see you comment on this post dude and give you impressions on the helix ..I'm a fan of the wasp fixed blades ..only owned the hammer broadhead but realise the rest would be just as pin point accurate ..also would def like to check out the grim reaper but was keen on seeing how these pan out ..I cannot get out as much as I would like so trying to put it out there to see how they go ..loving the Deer crossing SD hunter shafts as I have owned axis as well ..what you shooting anyway ..whole set up that is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> Hey bro if you want to sometime I can pop over and show ya a few things I built for tuning my bows at home. I'm. In tauranga but work in auckland. I can also put you in touch with a guy in matamata that  bow hunts too. He's a good bugger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That would be kool my bro ..always looking to touch base with fellow bow hunters always ..so yea keen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

I've gone away from the goodies bro. Shooting compound barebow these days (ala Tim wells) ive had to many bows lol I just got some of those sika stopper arrows to trial out. So if you want to have a jam on those give me a yell. Same diameter as the SD hunters. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> I've gone away from the goodies bro. Shooting compound barebow these days (ala Tim wells) ive had to many bows lol I just got some of those sika stopper arrows to trial out. So if you want to have a jam on those give me a yell. Same diameter as the SD hunters. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice! ..true art of instinctive shooting with the extra horsepower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

> Hey Friwi cheers for the reply champ ..do you know the length between you whisker rest and string (nock groove) at full draw ..if it is greater than 26" (66cm) might pose a problem for accuracy ..but then again if you only shooting around the 30m mark shouldn't pose to much of a problem ..
> 
> the bow is fine as I have shot it out of my Bowtech fuel as well @ 70lbs with the same results ..plus the whisker biscuit will be a great test for fletching (glue adhesion) ..how often do you get out? And when your out hunting do you have a posey that claims great success?? Only reason why I ask is for results bud to see if they are a good build or not ..
> 
> Personally I know they are awesome flyers (as the vid demonstrates) but wanting feed back on deer recovery ..how they performed in the field as I cannot get out all the time (even though would love too) because of varying other commitments ..wanting someone to test it sooner than later if you catch my drift ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi kiwi ninja, I am getting my bow back from a full restring next week. To I ll take a look at those measurements and report to you. I will definitely be out most weekends during the roar. I will also go on a fallow place around the 10 th of March for some action. I usually shoot a 340 shaft with 125 muzzy.

----------

